# Dinner tonight on BGE!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ain't fired up the egg fer a few weeks so she was lonely... Decided she needed to get HOT!!! so here we go.....

Got some gator burgers (mixed w/ Rotel tomatoes/chilies, eggs, breadcrumbs, Lipton oinon soup mix) and some stuffed Jalapeno's (steak/cream cheese)!!!





































Something that doesn't require the egg!!!! TUNA!!!!


----------



## haulinboat (Sep 12, 2011)

That's a fine menu.Let me know when it's ready!!!


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

could I order some Tuna mixed w/ Rotel tomatoes/chilies, eggs, breadcrumbs, Lipton oinon soup mix) and some stuffed Jalapeno's (steak/cream cheese) , because I have ate my last lizard


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

HisName said:


> could I order some Tuna mixed w/ Rotel tomatoes/chilies, eggs, breadcrumbs, Lipton oinon soup mix) and some stuffed Jalapeno's (steak/cream cheese) , because I have ate my last lizard


You ate your last lizard??? what???? Man, gator is AWESOME!!!:thumbsup:

No one else eats the tuna though....Logan will, and his buddy tried a piece but I am stuffed!!!! More fer work!!!:thumbsup: Then jerky fer dessert!!!!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Man I will have to try gator burgers. Just so happens I still have a bit.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man, you are killing me!
All of it looks great.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Now I know why you live two counties over, and way back in the woods.

If you were close, you would have lots of visitors, and less food to eat.

Looks awesome!!*


----------

